

Ask HN: server/computer naming schemes - dryicerx

Everyone has a system naming scheme for servers/computer groups, and I'd hear what yours are (or that you've heard of).<p>Other than just awesome sounding names, some schemes will have added benefit of working like enumerations (eg. Chemical names, enum is atomic number).
======
dryicerx
As the post description, one of my favorites have been the chemical name
system as you can also map the names to numbers.

    
    
        Hydrogen - 1 - 192.168.1.1 
        Helium - 2 - 192.168.1.2 etc 
    

Another system I've been fond of is using the initial letter to be City names,
but the leading letter corresponded to something (D - database, G - general
purpose server, W - workstations, R - Routers). Not just cities, you can also
extend this to car names, people names, or deities.

    
    
        Databases - Detroit, Dallas
        General purpose - Gilroy, Giddings
        W - Washington, Woodlands
    

And another has been food which works if you have different sub-groups. For
example groups can take on vegetables, drinks, fruits, meats, etc...

------
iamdave
Interstates.

